# Sigma's replacement for the 85mm f1.4



## GuyF (Aug 16, 2016)

Whilst speaking to a Sigma employee I asked if they knew anything about a replacement for the 85mm. Although they understandably couldn't give any specifics, nudge nudge, wink wink, they did suggest that a large number of 85mm owners had been giving feedback and based on that, the next lens might not necessarily be a direct replacement and that it could be a slightly different focal length. With Nikon releasing a 105mm f1.4, do you think Sigma could also go this route too?

The employee suggested an announcement would be sooner rather than later. Photokina is just arond the corner. Will we see a new portrait lens to almost rival what Nikon or Zeiss can do for a fraction of the cost?


----------



## dlee13 (Aug 16, 2016)

A non direct replacement would make sense to me since the current lens is great!

If they put it that way, maybe it could be an 85mm f1.8 with OS to compete with Tamron, or a 90mm lens?


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 17, 2016)

I just wish they would hurry up!


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 17, 2016)

I expect sigma is keenly aware that if they release a prime at 85mm exactly it will have to have an incredible value proposition to rival canon's 85mm 1.8, which is one of the best lenses per dollar around that focal length. If they make it something other than a direct replacement, it'll also mean it has to compete less directly with the canon.


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 18, 2016)

or 100/F1.4 (non-stabilised) - with 72/77 mm front element... with weight around 800gr.... ( sweet dreams  )




dilbert said:


> Could mean a 90/1.4 or 80/1.4 or...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 23, 2016)

Hopefully we get an answer at Photokina.


----------



## Talley (Aug 24, 2016)

Tamron patent for a 115mm 1.4 VC!


----------



## GuyF (Aug 24, 2016)

Just sold my 85mm f1.4 - when it nailed focus, it was wonderful but the inconsistant focusing really started to annoy me.

I'll get a replacement wide-aperture portrait lens when I'm confident whichever one I'm interested in can deliver the goods. Until then, Canon's 100mm L macro and 70-200 f2.8 II will do.


----------

